# Diamondback bikes?



## JeffReigns

I had an older forum post where I asked this question but it seems like we've been hijacked and all the older stuff just redirects. Anyway...

I ran across a deal on a new Diamondback Podium 2 for $599. The only downside is that its online. Does anyone have any experience with these? From the reviews on the site it seems like a good deal but before I did anything I just wanted to be sure. Full Tiagra components and everything... seems like a killer deal.


----------



## torch511

Me personally, I would never buy a bike online. And I would never buy a bike without having a test ride. If you've been in the sport a while and you know the size you need then MAYBE but if you are new to the sport then it's not the best of ideas.

About the bike, it's not full tiagra components. The shifters, derailleurs and cassette are, but the chain is FSA, the crank is generic and the brakes are as well. A lot of the other components are generic including the wheels. Having the tiagra shifters and derailleurs is nice and they perform well but the wheels can affect the ride quality quite a bit. 

So if you are looking to really get into road biking then I don't think fits a great buy. For a little more you can get an entry level specialized, felt, giant, trek... If you are looking for just an occasional ride then I think you're buying too much bike. The Podium 2 is just not good enough to be a solid entry level bike and too expensive to collect dust in the garage.


----------



## JeffReigns

Aren't most bikes in this price range going to have the same generic components? 

The problem is I'm not going to be able to go very much over 600. So even if I was to walk into a LBS and buy something it'd be along the lines of a Trek 1.1, Felt Z100, etc. Are these bikes really that much better?


----------



## PJ352

JeffReigns said:


> Aren't most bikes in this price range going to have the same generic components?
> 
> The problem is I'm not going to be able to go very much over 600. So even* if I was to walk into a LBS and buy something it'd be along the lines of a Trek 1.1, Felt Z100, etc. Are these bikes really that much better?*


They are if they fit well, and IMO you'll better those odds by buying from a reputable LBS. Besides, 'better' components don't make you ride more comfortably or efficiently (or maybe just _more_) , but fit will, so... priorities.

IMO if it's solid advice you're looking for, Torch provided it. But if you want someone to tell you what you want to hear, wait a bit. There are several members here who buy based on price alone and will tell you to buy online.


----------



## JeffReigns

No I definitely trust you guys and I really appreciate the advice. I just want to make sure I'm getting the most for my money and it did seem like a pretty good deal.

I actually had one lbs shop today recommend that I buy something with downtube shifters as the sora/2200 sti shifters do not function anywhere close to the ones above(verbatim quote). 

It's just confusing


----------



## PJ352

JeffReigns said:


> No I definitely trust you guys and I really appreciate the advice. I just want to make sure I'm getting the most for my money and it did seem like a pretty good deal.
> 
> I actually had one lbs shop today recommend that I buy something with downtube shifters as the sora/2200 sti shifters do not function anywhere close to the ones above(verbatim quote).
> 
> *It's just confusing*


It can be both confusing and overwhelming, but if it's any consolation, we've all been through similar. 

Re: the shifters, as you go up the product line there _are_ enhancements and refinements, but I don't agree with that LBS employee re: d/tube shifters versus 2300/ Sora. STI's offer the advantages of integrated shifting/ braking along with the ability to do both with hands positioned at the bars. IMO/E that isn't just marketing hype - the benefits are real. 

Beyond that, once set up/ tuned correctly, 2300/ Sora perform and function fine. There are a lot of recreational riders logging a lot of miles on these groups, without problems. 

As far as the DB bike is concerned, I think they're nice bikes. If you want to maximize your dollars spent, but still safeguard your interests in sizing/ fit, as I mentioned in your other post, why not get a fitting from an LBS, then compare the test bike geo to the DB sizes. The closer the numbers, the closer your fit will be to that of the test bike.

Including the cost of the LBS fitting, you'll spend a little more, but probably still less than buying from the LBS. That method might prove your best compromise.


----------



## torch511

Cycling... if you are really going to do it, can't be done on a budget. It's just not in the cards. You don't need to spend $10,000 on a bike and all the extras, but you can't spend $600 either. 

A Trek 1.1 or a Specialized Allez can be had for $750 and that is about as low as I would recommend for an entry level bike. You still need to buy a helmet, some clothing and pedals and shoes are highly recommended. When you are all said and done, to get into cycling plan on spending about $1500 at a minimum. A budget of $2000 will get you all the bike you need for 4-5 years and all the accessories to go with it. Not top of the line stuff, but not bargain basement either and what you can get will perform well and you will be happy with. Plus, when you buy the bike at the LBS, then you (typically) get the support of the LBS and expertise of people who know the sport. Granted not all LBS are great, but that's a whole different topic.

If you are not prepared to spend the case then go to the nearest Dick's, or Sports Authority and buy yourself the most expensive road bike on the shelf. You'll save $300 and it will gather dust just as effectively as the $600.

I don't mean to sound harsh or elitist. I'm not. If you can hang on my wheel I don't really care about the name brand on the bike or how much you spent on it. But I've seen a lot of new riders over the years try to do this for the bare minimum and they end up wasting their money so I am just trying to save you the same experience.


----------



## PlatyPius

Diamondback is owned by Raleigh. The Podiums are very nice bikes for the price. I wouldn't hesitate to ride a Podium 2.

As for this...


torch511 said:


> About the bike, it's not full tiagra components. The shifters, derailleurs and cassette are,* but the chain is FSA*, *the crank is generic* and the brakes are as well. A lot of the other components are generic including the wheels. Having the tiagra shifters and derailleurs is nice and they perform well but the wheels can affect the ride quality quite a bit.
> 
> So if you are looking to really get into road biking then I don't think fits a great buy. *For a little more you can get an entry level specialized, felt, giant, trek...* If you are looking for just an occasional ride then I think you're buying too much bike. *The Podium 2 is just not good enough to be a solid entry level bike* and too expensive to collect dust in the garage.


You can ignore pretty much everything this guy wrote. He obviously doesn't know that Diamondback is owned by Raleigh and is sold in bike shops. He doesn't think a Tiagra bike is good enough for entry-level (*snort!*) He doesn't know that FSA makes the crank and has never, ever made chains, and is generally just spouting off complete misinformation.


----------



## torch511

Yes, I know that Diamondback is made by Raleigh, and yes, You can find some models in bike stores. You can also find some in department stores.

Yes, I know that FSA makes bike components. They make some really good ones. But like all major component manufacturers, has different products for different price points.

I think, and I stated, that the Tiagra component set is awesome for the price. I recommend it highly. I have a bike with Tiagra/105 that served me very well for many years, and the Tiagra groupset has gotten better since the iteration my my bike. I only made a comment about it as the OP posted the components were Full Tiagra. The bike as sold by Diamondback, is not.

I still say the Podium 2 fills a needless gap. Too little to be a serious entry level road bike and too much to be a department store bike.

I think the Podium 3 is a much better bike than the 2 and would not hesitate to recommend it if someone were so inclined, but IMHO the 2 is just not worth the $$$.


----------



## PlatyPius

Funny, I sell a lot of Scott Speedster S30s - with Tiagra - at an MSRP of $1049.99. The Podium 2 looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## PlatyPius

torch511 said:


> Cycling... if you are really going to do it, can't be done on a budget. It's just not in the cards. You don't need to spend $10,000 on a bike and all the extras, but you can't spend $600 either.


Yes you can.



torch511 said:


> A Trek 1.1 or a Specialized Allez can be had for $750 and that is about as low as I would recommend for an entry level bike.


And both of those bikes are lower-end than the Podium 2.




torch511 said:


> If you are not prepared to spend the case then go to the nearest Dick's, or Sports Authority and buy yourself the most expensive road bike on the shelf. You'll save $300 and *it will gather dust just as effectively as the $600.*
> 
> *I don't mean to sound harsh or elitist*. I'm not. If you can hang on my wheel I don't really care about the name brand on the bike or how much you spent on it. But I've seen a lot of new riders over the years try to do this for the bare minimum and they end up wasting their money so I am just trying to save you the same experience.


Maybe you don't mean to, but you do. This is some of the most judgmental, elitist crap I've read on the board in a long time.


----------



## NJBiker72

JeffReigns said:


> Aren't most bikes in this price range going to have the same generic components?
> 
> The problem is I'm not going to be able to go very much over 600. So even if I was to walk into a LBS and buy something it'd be along the lines of a Trek 1.1, Felt Z100, etc. Are these bikes really that much better?


I agree with Torch and PJ, now. I bought on-line once. It sits nicely on the trainer. 

If you like the Diamondback they sell them at Dick's. I would not presume a great deal of knowledge there or any fitting skill, but better than on-line. FWIW, the component packages on them look good and having seen them at Dick's, they look nice.


----------



## robdamanii

torch511 said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh or elitist. I'm not. If you can hang on my wheel I don't really care about the name brand on the bike or how much you spent on it. But I've seen a lot of new riders over the years try to do this for the bare minimum and they end up wasting their money so I am just trying to save you the same experience.


You're actually sounding like a tool.

You can likely replace "Diamondback" on that frame with any other manufacturer and a bunch of people (just like you) would come out of the woodwork going "That's a great price, DERP!"

For a guy who literally has refused to spend more than $600 on a bike, this is a good compromise. If he enjoys cycling enough, he'll be buying another bike ANYWAY, so the initial small investment is worth it. If he hates it, he can probably craigslist it and get a fair chunk back.

The idea that every beginner has to be on something from Trak or SpecialEd is ridiculous.


----------



## JeffReigns

Alright guys, lets keep it friendly.

For the past 12 years I've been playing music and I completely understand the point torch511 is trying to make. My situation however severely limits my budget... I would love nothing more than to go get a Trek 2.1 or something else with 105. 

Let me explain...

Me and my girlfriend live together(this is usually enough). She's a nurse. Last year she took an interest in travel nursing(for those unfamiliar, travel nursing involves going to different hospitals around the country who are short on staff, usually for 12-13 weeks at a time). If I could find work at all my budget would be a lot higher... however this isn't the case, and the money I'm spending is entirely my own money(because I'm not going to be _that guy_ anymore than I already am).

So yeah, I know $600 isn't a whole lot when it comes to bikes. However, I'm sure that it'll get me something that will be 'good enough' to start on. If I end up liking the sport(and I'm sure I will), I'll be spending more money later to buy something nicer... once I have a job of some sort.


----------



## PlatyPius

JeffReigns said:


> Alright guys, lets keep it friendly.
> 
> For the past 12 years I've been playing music and I completely understand the point torch511 is trying to make. My situation however *severely limits my budget... I would love nothing more than to go get a* Trek 2.1 or *something else with 105*.
> 
> Let me explain...
> 
> Me and my girlfriend live together(this is usually enough). She's a nurse. Last year she took an interest in travel nursing(for those unfamiliar, travel nursing involves going to different hospitals around the country who are short on staff, usually for 12-13 weeks at a time). If I could find work at all my budget would be a lot higher... however this isn't the case, and the money I'm spending is entirely my own money(because I'm not going to be _that guy_ anymore than I already am).
> 
> *So yeah, I know $600 isn't a whole lot when it comes to bikes. However, I'm sure that it'll get me something that will be 'good enough' to start on. *If I end up liking the sport(and I'm sure I will), I'll be spending more money later to buy something nicer... once I have a job of some sort.


And this is why I'm telling you to jump on that Podium 2. You aren't going to find another Tiagra bike that inexpensively for a while. Tiagra is only one step below 105, so you could ride that bike for a while and then skip ahead to Ultegra or SRAM Rival when you get your next bike.


----------



## JeffReigns

Another thing that really concerns me about buying online is fit. I've never been fitted before so at this point I'm sure I could get close with the charts that are available online but will it be perfect? Probably not.


----------



## torch511

I have a question. Is there a reason why you need a road bike? What kind of cycling do you intend on doing, and have you shopped used bikes locally like on craigslist.

I say why a road bike because there are some excellent hybrids in your price range. The big price advantage really comes with what you don't need with them. A bike and a helmet, maybe a minipump, tube or patch kit and a water bottle and you are good to go. If you don't have a specific reason for needing a road bike then it's something to think about.

Buying used is hit or miss but I know tons of people that have gotten a great deal. If you know what size bike you need you can find the occasional deal on craigslist. Disclaimer: I've had good and bad experienced both buying and selling on craigslist. It is what it is.

Also, it might take a little leg work but scouring LBS for overstock/last years deals can get you a good deal from time to time. 2011 inventory is probably a little thin right now though but it never hurts to keep an eye peeled.

And to those of you who offer different opinions, that's great, but just because your's is different does not mean someone else's is wrong.


----------



## NJBiker72

JeffReigns said:


> Alright guys, lets keep it friendly.
> 
> For the past 12 years I've been playing music and I completely understand the point torch511 is trying to make. My situation however severely limits my budget... I would love nothing more than to go get a Trek 2.1 or something else with 105.
> 
> Let me explain...
> 
> Me and my girlfriend live together(this is usually enough). She's a nurse. Last year she took an interest in travel nursing(for those unfamiliar, travel nursing involves going to different hospitals around the country who are short on staff, usually for 12-13 weeks at a time). If I could find work at all my budget would be a lot higher... however this isn't the case, and the money I'm spending is entirely my own money(because I'm not going to be _that guy_ anymore than I already am).
> 
> So yeah, I know $600 isn't a whole lot when it comes to bikes. However, I'm sure that it'll get me something that will be 'good enough' to start on. If I end up liking the sport(and I'm sure I will), I'll be spending more money later to buy something nicer... once I have a job of some sort.


Keep in mind that you need more than the bike. Helmet, shorts, gloves, preferably a jersey or two. Saddlebag, spare tube, CO2 inflator, bike tool. All of that stuff can be bought on-line. (Although I would prefer a helmet in store to make sure it fits and feels good). None of that has to be expensive but it adds to the cost.

Just keep it in mind before spending the whole budget on the bike.


----------



## PlatyPius

JeffReigns said:


> Another thing that really concerns me about buying online is fit. I've never been fitted before so at this point I'm sure I could get close with the charts that are available online but will it be perfect? Probably not.



It's amazing that anyone ever had a bike that fit them, if you believe all of the marketing BS about fitting. Here's a secret from a bike shop owner: bike fittings are a money-making load of crap created to make people think they need to spend money to get the right size of bike.

I'm 5'11" with a 29" inseam. I can ride a 52cm with a longer stem with no problem. I can ride a 54cm with no problem. I can ride a 56cm with no problem. Think about it... if you're in between a 54 and a 56, that's 2 cm. Take a look at how much 2 cm really is. Is that difference going to *really* be noticeable? Replace the 100mm stem with a 110mm and you've gained 10mm of that back without effecting the handling of the bike.

Believe me... general fit guides are usually good enough.


----------



## JeffReigns

NJBiker72 said:


> Keep in mind that you need more than the bike. Helmet, shorts, gloves, preferably a jersey or two. Saddlebag, spare tube, CO2 inflator, bike tool. All of that stuff can be bought on-line. (Although I would prefer a helmet in store to make sure it fits and feels good). None of that has to be expensive but it adds to the cost.
> 
> Just keep it in mind before spending the whole budget on the bike.


I'm aware. I also need a nice bike rack, because as it is our cars are packed tightly.



torch511 said:


> I have a question. Is there a reason why you need a road bike? What kind of cycling do you intend on doing, and have you shopped used bikes locally like on craigslist.
> 
> I say why a road bike because there are some excellent hybrids in your price range. The big price advantage really comes with what you don't need with them. A bike and a helmet, maybe a minipump, tube or patch kit and a water bottle and you are good to go. If you don't have a specific reason for needing a road bike then it's something to think about.
> 
> Buying used is hit or miss but I know tons of people that have gotten a great deal. If you know what size bike you need you can find the occasional deal on craigslist. Disclaimer: I've had good and bad experienced both buying and selling on craigslist. It is what it is.
> 
> Also, it might take a little leg work but scouring LBS for overstock/last years deals can get you a good deal from time to time. 2011 inventory is probably a little thin right now though but it never hurts to keep an eye peeled.
> 
> And to those of you who offer different opinions, that's great, but just because your's is different does not mean someone else's is wrong.


I would like to one day be able to go out and do a century ride, in the meantime it would be awesome to go for 15-30 mile rides. When I first got the bug I did look into hybrids but I found out that I'd 'outgrow' one of those fairly fast.

I was considering craigslist, but again the problem is fit. I'd hate to roll up and completely waste someones time if the bike is too small/too big. As far LBS inventory goes, where I'm at location-wise right now theres only 2-3 bike shops in the area, and the ones I've been to have had no used inventory. One of them was actually trying to sell me a $1400 Scott carbon bike even after I told him my budget(When I work I do sales, good way to lose my business). I am going to be in a bigger area in a few days for a few days(Baltimore) so I'm going to go check out some shops around there and see what they have to offer.


----------



## PJ352

PlatyPius said:


> It's amazing that anyone ever had a bike that fit them, if you believe all of the marketing BS about fitting. Here's a secret from a bike shop owner: bike fittings are a money-making load of crap created to make people think they need to spend money to get the right size of bike.
> 
> I'm 5'11" with a 29" inseam. I can ride a 52cm with a longer stem with no problem. I can ride a 54cm with no problem. I can ride a 56cm with no problem. Think about it... if you're in between a 54 and a 56, that's 2 cm. Take a look at how much 2 cm really is. Is that difference going to *really* be noticeable? Replace the 100mm stem with a 110mm and you've gained 10mm of that back without effecting the handling of the bike.
> 
> Believe me... general fit guides are usually good enough.


Gotta break with you on this one, Platy. Just because you're willing to live with the requisite compromises that come with varying frame size by up to 4cm 's (1/2 that being _huge_ in terms of bike fit) doesn't make it good advice for others to follow. 

I know from experience it would never work for me, because stem length adjustments alone don't fully correct for rider position/ front/ rear weight distribution, and that (IMO/E) is the single most important aspect to fit and handling. I've ridden bikes _one_ size off (2cm's) and they never felt quite right. 

I wouldn't suggest the OP (or noobs in general) opt for a pro fitting from the get-go, but (assuming a reputable shop/ fitter), the results of a standard LBS fitting are far better than someone sizing from a chart and fitting themselves. 

OP: You're right to be concerned with fit, but I've previously posted options you could employ to better your odds of getting sizing (then fitting) right with the DB. Once you get to Baltimore, shop around and be upfront with the LBS's about your situation and budget. You might find a shop willing to work with you on this, especially if they see you as a prospective customer, albeit for the short term.


----------



## JeffReigns

I did actually make some calls to a few shops that are a little farther from me...

A few of them have Raleigh bikes, any info on these? I tried looking on RBR for reviews as well as elsewhere and I couldn't find much, which makes me a little weary about considering them. Anyway, just from chatting on the phone the one fellow was willing to give me a pretty good deal on some of them(Ravenio 1/2).


----------



## PJ352

JeffReigns said:


> I did actually make some calls to a few shops that are a little farther from me...
> 
> A few of them have Raleigh bikes, any info on these? I tried looking on RBR for reviews as well as elsewhere and I couldn't find much, which makes me a little weary about considering them. Anyway, just from chatting on the phone the one fellow was willing to give me a pretty good deal on some of them(Ravenio 1/2).


No worries, Raleigh are fine bikes and going this route will get you sizing/ fit assistance. If possible, take some time to check them out.

Taking a quick look at the specs, the Revenio 1 has a chromoly (steel) fork, 8 speed Shimano 2300 drivetrain and triple crankset, while the 2 has a Cf/ steel fork, 9 speed Sora drivetrain and a compact crankset.


----------



## Bulldogs78

Will move this post to the correct location.


----------



## PJ352

Bulldogs78 said:


> ...looking into getting a mountain bike.


This is road bike review. I think you want...
Mountain Bike Review


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

JeffReigns said:


> I did actually make some calls to a few shops that are a little farther from me...
> 
> A few of them have Raleigh bikes, any info on these? I tried looking on RBR for reviews as well as elsewhere and I couldn't find much, which makes me a little weary about considering them. Anyway, just from chatting on the phone the one fellow was willing to give me a pretty good deal on some of them(Ravenio 1/2).


Like I said in your other thread, I have a Raleigh Revenio 2. It hasn't disappointed me. In fact, after this morning's ride, I think I'm in love with this bike.


----------



## JeffReigns

TwntyOneTwlv said:


> Like I said in your other thread, I have a Raleigh Revenio 2. It hasn't disappointed me. In fact, after this morning's ride, I think I'm in love with this bike.


I'm glad to hear that! I wasn't originally going to make the trip to see this guy until after we got back from Baltimore, but I'm considering making it today just to check it out.


----------



## JeffReigns

So, I went up to this guys shop today. Unfortunately I didn't get to try out the Ravenio 2 because the only size he had it in was 56cm. However I did get to ride the 1, and to be completely honest(and this is probably my inexperience talking) I didn't see how the 2300 wasn't 'smooth'.

You have to understand, what I had in mind was my old(when I was like 8 years old) walmart mountain bike shifting. This is what I thought of when I was thinking of the 2300(not how it was done, obviously this bike has STI, but the unreliability of it).

While I'm in Baltimore I'm gonna try to ride some stuff with Tiagra/105 on it just so I have something to compare it to... If I went with a Raleigh though, I'd definitely go for the 2.0 not only because of the Sora components, but also the carbon fork.


----------



## PJ352

JeffReigns said:


> So, I went up to this guys shop today. Unfortunately I didn't get to try out the Ravenio 2 because the only size he had it in was 56cm. However I did get to ride the 1, and to be completely honest(and this is probably my inexperience talking) I didn't see how the 2300 wasn't 'smooth'.
> 
> You have to understand, what I had in mind was my old(when I was like 8 years old) walmart mountain bike shifting. This is what I thought of when I was thinking of the 2300(not how it was done, obviously this bike has STI, but the unreliability of it).
> 
> While I'm in Baltimore I'm gonna try to ride some stuff with Tiagra/105 on it just so I have something to compare it to... If I went with a Raleigh though, I'd definitely go for the 2.0 not only because of the Sora components, but also the carbon fork.


IMO/E there's no question that our cycling background/ experiences color our attitudes re: current offerings, so I'm not surprised that you were happy with the 2300's performance. 

FWIW, the geometry on the Revenio 2.0 is the same as the 1.0, so fit and handling will be the same, but given the differences in specs, I agree that (budget allowing) it's worth a look.


----------



## JeffReigns

The guy is giving me a stellar deal on either one, however I'm almost certain I'll go with the 2.0 not only because of the Sora, but mainly because of the carbon fork. He even gave me a good price on the 3.0 which has 105, but its still a good ways outside my budget.


----------



## PJ352

JeffReigns said:


> The guy is giving me a stellar deal on either one, however I'm almost certain I'll go with the 2.0 not only because of the Sora, but *mainly because of the carbon fork*. He even gave me a good price on the 3.0 which has 105, but its still a good ways outside my budget.


IMO, as long as it fits well and you like the ride/ handling, I think the 2.0 is a good compromise for you and see no reason to stray from your budget. Use this bike to build fitness, give yourself some time to sort out your likes/ dislikes with an eye towards the future and that 'next bike'. 

And don't let anyone tell you different. Stick with this and _there will be a 'next' bike_. :yesnod:

EDIT: Just as a FYI, if you're considering upgrading to the 2.0 primarily because of the fork, you may want to know that both models use a chromoly (steel) steerer tube, but the 2.0 upgrades to CF blades. The result might be slightly lower weight, but you may never feel the difference out on the road.


----------



## mushroomking

My first bike even with Tiagra shifted superbly as long as I kept it in tune. The only difference I notice with the Ultegra I have now is that is shifts crisper under power, which is something you only need if your racing(or have plenty of money). 

I just recently got a professional fitting for the first time in 4 years of riding and at $100 it was money that couldn't have been spent better anywhere on my bike. Anyone who tells you it won't make a difference is sadly mistaken, I wasn't much faster afterwards but I sure as hell felt good doing it. It also keeps you from buying 4 different stems to see which one you like better...


----------



## NJBiker72

Just my opinion but I never cared for my Sora shifting. Ironically now that it is a winter/rain bike it has started working ok. Still would prefer anything Sram but not a deal breaker.


----------



## JeffReigns

Yeah I wouldn't mind having something higher end but unless I catch someone asleep I doubt its gonna happen. I'm in the Baltimore area now so hopefully I can check out some of these shops in the next few days


----------



## Southpaw57

*I bought this bike, I love it*



PlatyPius said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> 
> 
> And both of those bikes are lower-end than the Podium 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't mean to, but you do. This is some of the most judgmental, elitist crap I've read on the board in a long time.


I totally agree, I actually just bought this exact bike for the same price. I'm a newbie rider, and new to the forum, so not sure how much weight my opinion carries. But I absolutlely love this bike. Bought it through fatwallet, so got another 4% off too. I am pretty mechanical, so I was not worried about setting it up, or tuning and fitting it. I couldn't buy a bike of this caliber with full tiagra for much less than $1000 around here. So I say buy the bike, and use the extra cash for a better seat, shoes, pedals, shorts, or whatever. That's what I did, and I don't regret a thing.

I've owned the bike since March 15, and have put almost 200 miles on it already, had one flat, but otherwise it has worked flawless.


----------



## JeffReigns

Im still slightly considering the diamondback however im really enjoying riding different bikes. I got to take a fuji robeaux 3 out for a mile today. Mental note: just beacuse i ran before doesnt mean im in cycling shape.


----------



## Hottody

I'm going to likely buying the Podium 2 from Jamis, LBS in Corona for $599.00 If you look at the bike, regardless of price it's a nice enthusiast bike! He'll, my brother rode a $350.00 bike across country 20 years ago with what was at the time an entry level road bike! The Podium 2 stacks up against bikes in the $900.00 to $1,200 price range. My opinion is this is a $1,000 bike for $599.00 bucks! Really you can't go wrong with this bike, as if one hates it they can sell it, and take less of a bath than if one were to buy a 2012 carbon bike! Many people are happy with this kind of bike, and it can deliver years of enjoyment. If a bike is reliable and relatively comfortable it's a good choice. One can always upgrade if needed! A good wine is a wine you enjoy regardless of price! A good bike is falls into the same realm if you ask me. I'm a great tennis player, and I can enjoy the game with an old wood tennis racket! I think I made my point!


----------



## Southpaw57

Hottody said:


> I'm going to likely buying the Podium 2 from Jamis, LBS in Corona for $599.00 If you look at the bike, regardless of price it's a nice enthusiast bike! He'll, my brother rode a $350.00 bike across country 20 years ago with what was at the time an entry level road bike! The Podium 2 stacks up against bikes in the $900.00 to $1,200 price range. My opinion is this is a $1,000 bike for $599.00 bucks! Really you can't go wrong with this bike, as if one hates it they can sell it, and take less of a bath than if one were to buy a 2012 carbon bike! Many people are happy with this kind of bike, and it can deliver years of enjoyment. If a bike is reliable and relatively comfortable it's a good choice. One can always upgrade if needed! A good wine is a wine you enjoy regardless of price! A good bike is falls into the same realm if you ask me. I'm a great tennis player, and I can enjoy the game with an old wood tennis racket! I think I made my point!


I agree 100%, the only thing I didn't like about the bike was the seat. I replaced mine with a Fizik, and have never looked back. Buy it, you won't be disappointed. And if you want to upgrade in a couple years, you'll be able to sell it for almost as much as you have invested.


----------



## bkwitche

My first bike was a 2010 Podium One. It was nothing to write home about, but it was equally a perfectly usable bike. I never had any problems with the shifting. It was "heavy" by today's standards, but it was that much over 22lbs, which is not bad at the price.


----------



## Hottody

SouthPaw57 I'm wondering why you chose Fizik? Did you hear good reviews? Google search, comfortable seats? Just curious? 
Also which model fzik did you choose? 
fi'zi:k | Kurve | A Dynamic Interface | Road Saddle


----------



## Southpaw57

Hey Hottody, I did a lot of research, and was recommended the fizik arione by JensonUSA, and another shop, but I weigh a little more than average at 195the lbs, so I found a good deal on the alliante, and figured id give it a try. I thinkcan its geareda towards bigger riders. I may have gotten lucky, but the seat fits me well, and is a huge improvement over the stock seat. I can ride 30 miles and barely think about it. The Fizik actually flexes like a saddle should, not stiff as a board like the stock one.


----------



## Hottody

Thank you Southpaw57! I should be getting my Diamondback Podium 2 this weekend from Jenson! Thank you for the great tip, I two am about 6'2 230 lbs. Nice to know about the seat. Thank you!!!!


----------



## JayTee

PlatyPius said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> 
> 
> And both of those bikes are lower-end than the Podium 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't mean to, but you do. This is some of the most judgmental, elitist crap I've read on the board in a long time.


Platy nailed it. Self important folks who don't think you can ride on a budget are generally out of touch. Whether Sora or Tiagra, it's all over the road with many happy pedalers, can be bombproof with even basic care, and can get those first 2-3 seasons under your belt while still retaining some resale value. The reminders on fit are good.


----------



## Hottody

JayTee...I must say that you make a really valid argument. I'm looking at getting into road biking, but the last year has been difficult from a finical standpoint. That being said, I pride myself on making educated / informed decisions. I drive a 2003 Saab, but it looks good and it's paid for! my wife drives a 2002, reliable, clean, functional car, but it's paid for. I'm 46 years old and have downsized my home from a 3,800 sq foot home in a gated community to a smaller much less expensive home! On the surface, it does not look so good, but my new smaller home in a perfectly good neiborhood was paid for cash!

Now, I have been researching road bikes and feel that I have a good understanding of my dream bike and more practical solutions. The Diamondback Podium with Tiagra at $599.00 is a great bargain and a bike that should work just fine! My point is really that one can enjoy nice things without spending top dallar to have the best! Now, that being said, if I really felt I wanted, needed a higher end bike and was within my budget, I would have no hesitation buying it! But truth be told, I feel the Diamondback Podium 2 will be a very nice, capable first road bike that works for my conservative budget. Also...the bike will be paid for, and I will not be financing another toy that sometimes merely adds unessarry debt and stress to ones life.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Just thought I'd chime-in here, as I'm also a noob who is a "budget cyclist"! 

Bought my bike online (after using a good online fitment calculator)....it fits like a glove....wasn't crazy about the Sora shifters at first- but I was new to STI- now that I'm used to them, and give a little attention to keeping the front derailleur in good adjustment, -they're fine. I'm now riding 50 miles a week on very hilly terrain...and have less than $600 invested in the bike and all accessories! 

.....and I'm having a ball- zero complaints! I look forward to getting out there on the road 4 or 5 times a week!

And I don't mean to discount what some other very experienced forum members say...but ya have to remember that most LBS's/salesmen's primary objective is to make money/move what they already have in stock, etc. Unless you know otherwise, you can't trust them for good advice.....(Many won't even give you a competent fitting!).....so coming here is the best source of advice- even when there are conflicting opinions, you can ferret-out what will work best for you.

That Diamondback sounds like a good deal in my book!


----------



## PJ352

SolitaryRider said:


> Just thought I'd chime-in here, as I'm also a noob who is a "budget cyclist"!
> 
> *Bought my bike online (after using a good online fitment calculator)....it fits like a glove.*...wasn't crazy about the Sora shifters at first- but I was new to STI- now that I'm used to them, and give a little attention to keeping the front derailleur in good adjustment, -they're fine. I'm now riding 50 miles a week on very hilly terrain...and have less than $600 invested in the bike and all accessories!
> 
> .....and I'm having a ball- zero complaints! I look forward to getting out there on the road 4 or 5 times a week!
> 
> And I don't mean to discount what some other very experienced forum members say...but ya have to remember that *most LBS's/salesmen's primary objective is to make money/move what they already have in stock, etc. Unless you know otherwise, you can't trust them for good advice.....(Many won't even give you a competent fitting!).*....so coming here is the best source of advice- even when there are conflicting opinions, you can ferret-out what will work best for you.
> 
> That Diamondback sounds like a good deal in my book!


For balance, I'll offer my thoughts/ experiences on the bold statements. 

Re: 'good' online fit calculators, IMO that's an oxymoron. The best they'll do is provide the user with a range of fit parameters based only on values inputted. No allowance for a riders fitness level, flexibility, anatomical issues, cycling experiences (among other relevant factors). IME, a knowledgeable fitter can do better working one on one with a rider for ~20 minutes, because they'll _see_ the rider on the bike, in both static and dynamic positions. 

Re: the _fits like a glove_ comment, I'd ask what you're using as a baseline for comparison. What similar bikes have you ridden in your adult life. If none, and the bike fits and feels good to ride, that's fine, but at least qualify your remarks to avoid misleading anyone. Also, others experiences may not mirror yours, and they'll need to tap their LBS for support (at an added cost), which offsets the online 'savings'.

Re: shops motive to make money and move stock, that's a given. But that doesn't mean that most don't do right by their customers. IME, most do, because they can sell 'that other bike' to another customer who's better suited to it. So yes, most can be trusted to provide good advice.

Re: a shops ability to size/ fit riders, for certain, that varies. But as you say, this (and similar) forums can help guide a noob to the better shops. And FWIW, most are far better than the assistance you'll get from online retailers, who (coincidentally) also want to make money and move stock.


----------



## SolitaryRider

PJ352 said:


> Re: 'good' online fit calculators, IMO that's an oxymoron. The best they'll do is provide the user with a range of fit parameters based only on values inputted. No allowance for a riders fitness level, flexibility, anatomical issues, cycling experiences (among other relevant factors). IME, a knowledgeable fitter can do better working one on one with a rider for ~20 minutes, because they'll _see_ the rider on the bike, in both static and dynamic positions. .


Good point. But that assumes that the shop one is dealing with is quite competent. I've been in shops where they determine one's bike size by inseam/standover height.... [Didn't know any better at the time, myself...but for some reason that always stuck in my memory]. 



PJ352 said:


> Re: the _fits like a glove_ comment, I'd ask what you're using as a baseline for comparison. What similar bikes have you ridden in your adult life. If none, and the bike fits and feels good to ride, that's fine, but at least qualify your remarks to avoid misleading anyone. Also, others experiences may not mirror yours, and they'll need to tap their LBS for support (at an added cost), which offsets the online 'savings'..


Also a good point. I'm just going by the fract that a)I'm very comfortable; and b)I have no pain or other issues. The reach on my bike is a bit more than optimal, IMO- but it doesn't seem to be detrimental in any way....and had I gotten the next smallest size (4cm's smaller) the bike would be too small; If I go with a significantly shorter stem....it would likely severely affect the handling of the bike. My point being: You can't always have "perfection" anyways...nor do most non-pro riders need perfection. I believe if you get a bike that's "in the ballpark", fit-wise, you can make any necessary tweaks and adjustments that are needed, and be just fine. Maybe not if you're doing the Tour De France....but for the Tour De Neighborhood.....



PJ352 said:


> Re: shops motive to make money and move stock, that's a given. But that doesn't mean that most don't do right by their customers. IME, most do, because they can sell 'that other bike' to another customer who's better suited to it. So yes, most can be trusted to provide good advice..


It depends. Some are incompetent (I'd imagine the pool of experienced, knowledgeable potential employees is quite small in that field...and that many shops just have to hire non-bike people off the street...); Some just don't care; some just want to make a sale...any sale...and then of course, there are good ones- but a noob really has no way of knowing who's who.



PJ352 said:


> Re: a shops ability to size/ fit riders, for certain, that varies. But as you say, this (and similar) forums can help guide a noob to the better shops. And FWIW, most are far better than the assistance you'll get from online retailers, who (coincidentally) also want to make money and move stock.


What assistance from online retailers? I think it's pretty much a given, that online is a do-it-yourself propasition. Make people aware of the option- some will naturally want the service that an LBS offers...while some of us are do-it-yourselfers by nature, or don't even have an LBS within a reasonable distance (I fall into both of those categories).

I think we can both agree that online purchases can work successfully for a good percentage of people...and that some would do better with the assistance of a good LBS. 

Sure...if we buy online, we can't test-ride....but that is mitigated by the fact that if we are a noob, we will likely be happy with anything that isn't too radical, and will pretty much acclimate to whatever we get and be happy with it...and if an experienced cyclist, then we will likely knoiw what to expect from certain geometry/frame material/components, eh?

I'm not trying to discount what you say- as I'm the one who comes to you for advice, and have learned a LOT from your posts....it's just that there are options that do work for a lot of people- so the way I see it, I'd like to present people with the facts, and then let them choose the course of action that they are comfortable with.

The things you say are certainly valid- but you also have consider some of us would never have gotten into cycling if we were forced to go the LBS route- I mean, if I had had to do that, I wouldn't have been able to get a decent bike and accessories for much under $1000- and I wasn't willing to spend that much, not knowing if I'd like riding as an adult, or if it was even viable on the roads where I live.

And when it's time to upgrade, I want as much bike as I can get for the money. I could go to an LBS and still be stuck in the entry-level category...or I could buy online and get the twice the bike for the same money.


----------



## xj bmx

Sorry to hijack, but why does everyone say you need all this gear as NJ said? Helmet, shorts, gloves, preferably a jersey or two. Saddlebag, spare tube, CO2 inflator, bike tool?

Im not new to bikes,(tho new to road bike) ive been in BMX since about 2000, and since then have put a probably an unhealthy amount of miles on a bike with basicly no seat wile rideing from spot to spot but I have never had any of that gear on a ride. I understand that a road bike has a lot less tire and punctures may happen more, but why do you NEED a Helmet, shorts, gloves, jersey or two. saddlebag and so forth?


----------



## Hottody

Xj bmx, I suppose you do not "need" all the gear, although a helmet is required by law here in California, and I believe makes good sense! As far as shorts, a good pair with padding makes for a much for comfortable ride! The Spare tube and inflator / pump is not required, but highly recommended, because one will eventually get a flat, ( it's only a matter of time) and it's simply a smart thing to have! The Jersey of course it not needed but something that might just help put one into the cycling mood! My advise is buy what you can afford and accessorize as desired!


----------



## xj bmx

Hottody said:


> Xj bmx, I suppose you do not "need" all the gear, although a helmet is required by law here in California, and I believe makes good sense! As far as shorts, a good pair with padding makes for a much for comfortable ride! The Spare tube and inflator / pump is not required, but highly recommended, because one will eventually get a flat, ( it's only a matter of time) and it's simply a smart thing to have! The Jersey of course it not needed but something that might just help put one into the cycling mood! My advise is buy what you can afford and accessorize as desired!


That sounds alot better than, the way Ive been reading it around here. Like I said, I understand a pump and tire patch kit since the distance from your house/car is alot further than it is on my bmx, and I sure know it happens, Ive blow many tires, (tho usually from landing short from a stair set gap, or not hopping high enough juping on top of somthing) but the rest that Ive been reading seems not so nessary as alot of people make it seem around here. 

The padded shorts sounds like a good deal tho haha.


----------



## Hottody

Hi JeffReigns, I have been reading your posts and I have got to tell you the Diamondback Podium 2 at $599.00 from Jenson is the best deal going! The Tiagra components, hydro formed aluminum frame, carbon fork makes for a really nice bike! You mentioned you were considering buying on-line, I believe from Jenson. Since I live in southern Ca, I went to their store yesterday and took it for a ride and uncovered some good information. First, the bike comes with pedals that you can clip into, or turn over and ride with tennis shoes. This will save you another $50 bucks. Also Jenson said that when they ship their bikes they are required to do a professional build before sending out to their customers. They then break it down and ship it, but you should feel good about the bike you are receiving. I believe if you go off the Diamondback sizing chart you will be just fine. You can make adjustments as needed to fine tune the bike! Heck, at $599.00 for the quality of this bike you can not go wrong! Let me preface by saying that I too believe taking for a test ride to check approximate fit is probably the ideal way. But given your budget, I see nothing wrong with ordering online and dialing your bike in with a professional fit when your budget allows!


----------



## SolitaryRider

Heck, if I didn't already have my bike, *I'd *be going for that $599 deal!


----------



## Hottody

I'm telling you, the bike looks Amazing in person. The Hydroformed frame and clean welds give the illusion of a carbon bike at first glance! Normally... one does not see these kinds of discounts on bikes retailing for around $1,000. Discounts of this magnitude are usually are reserved for last years carbon and higher end bikes!


----------



## netseraph

Hottody said:


> I'm telling you, the bike looks Amazing in person. The Hydroformed frame and clean welds give the illusion of a carbon bike at first glance! Normally... one does not see these kinds of discounts on bikes retailing for around $1,000. Discounts of this magnitude are usually are reserved for last years carbon and higher end bikes!


I was offered $750 for 12' Podium 3. I did saw Nashbar had same bike for around $800 for a while. In history, Podium 2 and 3 were discounted very often. I did not ride on either of them but am doubt about their resell value.


----------



## PlatyPius

netseraph said:


> I was offered $750 for 12' Podium 3. I did saw Nashbar had same bike for around $800 for a while. In history, Podium 2 and 3 were discounted very often. I did not ride on either of them but am doubt about their resell value.


If you buy a bike based on its resell value, then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## JeffReigns

Wow! This thread is still going on, I'm surprised!

I disappeared for awhile, but thats what moving 3000 miles across country will do to you 

I was going to go with the Raleigh... but after I sat down and compared the components and the prices(625 for the Revenio 2 with Sora vs. 599 for Podium 2 with Tiagra and most identical/better components) I went for the Podium. I have to say that so far, its been pretty awesome. Before I ordered I did end up taking the measurements from the other bikes that I tried and compared it and it was close to two that I tried and liked. 

I would have more to say but I've only put a few miles on it so far... I'm a little scared to ride too far from home because all I have right now is a helmet! I still need to grab up a patch kit, water bottles, shoes and jerseys/shorts. Also sunglasses.

What it all came down to for me was this(and what everyone on here told me) - its a FIRST bike. I'm going to want something better eventually, no matter where I buy the bike... at least this way I got a little more bike for my money.


----------



## SolitaryRider

JeffReigns said:


> Wow! This thread is still going on, I'm surprised!
> 
> I disappeared for awhile, but thats what moving 3000 miles across country will do to you
> 
> I was going to go with the Raleigh... but after I sat down and compared the components and the prices(625 for the Revenio 2 with Sora vs. 599 for Podium 2 with Tiagra and most identical/better components) I went for the Podium. I have to say that so far, its been pretty awesome. Before I ordered I did end up taking the measurements from the other bikes that I tried and compared it and it was close to two that I tried and liked.
> 
> I would have more to say but I've only put a few miles on it so far... I'm a little scared to ride too far from home because all I have right now is a helmet! I still need to grab up a patch kit, water bottles, shoes and jerseys/shorts. Also sunglasses.
> 
> What it all came down to for me was this(and what everyone on here told me) - its a FIRST bike. I'm going to want something better eventually, no matter where I buy the bike... at least this way I got a little more bike for my money.


THAT's the way to do it!


----------



## dgott2000

Hey, I'm a brand new rider as well, I bought a Podium 2 for about $600 about two months ago as my first ever road bike (I had been commuting on a $150 hardtail mt bike) and I absolutely love the bike and the sport in general. I bought it mostly because of the price, I knew I wanted "paddle shifters" and a carbon fork and have now learned some of the ins and outs of Sora<Tiagra<105<Ultegra<Dura-Ace and other components. I would have to agree that the accessories are important considerations, I started with a little seat bag, the tool that came to assemble the bike, a patch kit, tire levers, and an extra tube (not that I knew how to change a flat, but I figured I could at least flag someone down who could help me). Recently I bought padded shorts (Pearl Izumi Selects- their entry level shorts) and a CO2 inflator. The shorts make a huge difference!! Now my balls don't fall asleep on long climbs.

I work in an exercise physiology lab, so several co-workers have helped me out with fit and advice. One thing that I learned is my seat had to come up about 2.5 inches! It felt waay too high at first, but then you get used to it. Basically go higher than you think, and see if you can find a friend who knows something about hikes.

I have no idea how many miles I've ridden so far, but it's probably in the 200-400mi range. I haven't cleaned or re-lubed the chain at all, and it's starting to get a little grime-y. My co-worker told me I should degrease and re-lube the chain about once a week.

Since I'm on a pretty tight budget as well, my plan for buying more stuff is as follows: I just ordered a $20 bike computer with cadence from nashbar.com (Cannondale something-or-other), then when I get paid next I'll get some hybrid commuter/SPD pedals online. The pedals I'm looking at are flat on one side and have SPD things on the other, since I commute a lot and don't want to have to put bike shoes on if I'm just going to the grocery store. Then I'll buy shoes next (probably at a real store so I can try them on first). Eventually I'll get another pair of padded shorts, and a jersey, and I might get rid of the CO2 inflator in favor of a small hand pump that I can mount to the frame. 

Also, a different co-worker gave me some sweet race tires because he broke his femur and they are really slick and fast. And I got some tips as to how to replace a tube and tires, which I highly recommend learning at home so you don't get stranded.

So far one of the best pieces of advice I've picked up from this forum was not to sweat ultra high end components at first, its better value and much easier to lose 5lbs than to spend a ton of money on something that saves you 500 grams.

Also, smile all the time when you ride


----------



## dgott2000

Oh and get a helmet and a water bottle.


----------



## y2nicco

Hottody said:


> Thank you Southpaw57! I should be getting my Diamondback Podium 2 this weekend from Jenson! Thank you for the great tip, I two am about 6'2 230 lbs. Nice to know about the seat. Thank you!!!!


Hey! What size frame did you get? 58 cm? 60 cm?

I have about the same physical size as you and was wondering what size you got and whether it works well. I have been able to comfortably ride on 58s and 60s and was just curious to hear your thoughts/experiences. I should be able to stop by Jenson's this weekend to see how it is in person..

thanks!


----------



## Hottody

You know, the bike I ordered was a 58 and not at the Jenson Store in Corona. They did bring it in though a week or so ago and I test road the bike, and it felt generally pretty good. I just decided to go with a 105 equipped Scattante R570 from Performance Bike, as it is on sale for $899. Also, they offer 10% back in store credit with lifetime free adjustments. The effective price becomes around $799. So... for a couple hundred bucks more, with 105 and a 60mm frame I'm going that direction. Also Performance allowed me to put on layaway which allowed me to get a slightly better equipped bike.

Now...the Diamondback looks great and the best deal I've seen on a Tiagra Bike! Also, Jenson has some great deals on bikes not advertised on their site and the guys are very helpful. Going into the store and taking it for a quick spin is a great idea! Have the guys give you honest feedback on whether the bike fits you. Have fun!


----------



## y2nicco

Hottody said:


> You know, the bike I ordered was a 58 and not at the Jenson Store in Corona. They did bring it in though a week or so ago and I test road the bike, and it felt generally pretty good. I just decided to go with a 105 equipped Scattante R570 from Performance Bike, as it is on sale for $899. Also, they offer 10% back in store credit with lifetime free adjustments. The effective price becomes around $799. So... for a couple hundred bucks more, with 105 and a 60mm frame I'm going that direction. Also Performance allowed me to put on layaway which allowed me to get a slightly better equipped bike.
> 
> Now...the Diamondback looks great and the best deal I've seen on a Tiagra Bike! Also, Jenson has some great deals on bikes not advertised on their site and the guys are very helpful. Going into the store and taking it for a quick spin is a great idea! Have the guys give you honest feedback on whether the bike fits you. Have fun!


Thanks for the quick response and advice! This is my first road bike, so I don't need anything exceptionally fancy, especially since I am unsure whether I will be using the bike a lot one year from now! I almost pulled the trigger on a podium 1 (2012) on amazon for $700 until I saw the podium 2. I only looked on amazon because i have $600 worth of gift cards I have amassed over the past year. I haven't been able to find anything other than the 2012 podium line and a few schwinns on the site. I will check out the one you picked up!

Thanks again! I am interested in hearing how your new bike works out for you


----------



## Hottody

Yes..I understand as this is my first Road bike as well. I can't tell you how much research I have done, and getting the Podium 2 with Tiagra is a smart choice! If you really get into biking, you will appreciate the reliability and functionality of Tiagra vs Sora. I have to tell you, the Diamondback is a $1,000 bike for $599! The bike has a higher end hydro formed aluminum frame, carbon forks and reliable components! The bike looks even beter in person! If in a year you want to sell the bike, you should be able to sell for close to what you paid for it! Good luck, I'm so excited about getting into this sport, as running is a bit hard on my joints! Also, Temecula seems like a great place to ride! Have fun with it! I too will be interested on how things work out for you y2nicco. :thumbsup:


----------



## y2nicco

I'll surely keep you posted! I actually just ran across the podium 3 (2012) for $900 on amazon (on sale for 1k at Jensons with retail price of 1.2k). It seems to be comparable to the Scattante you bought, seeing how it has 105 instead of Tiagra components. Would you agree? 

It is the same price as the Scattante (except no concessions like 10% back) but as I said, I have a ton of amazon gift cards, which would bring the bike to $300. I ordinarily would use the gift cards for something else but I dont need anything so whatever I get with the card, aside from a bike, will be an impulse buy! Thanks for your thoughts - I know you are new to road biking but you seem to know your stuff!


----------



## JeffReigns

I will say that you will not regret the Podium 2. I just recently got around to getting the rest of the stuff I needed(shorts, jersey, bottles+cages, flat kit, sunglasses) and took it on a 8 mile ride the other day. I had no problems, was pretty awesome. Cant wait to ride again!


----------



## y2nicco

JeffReigns said:


> I will say that you will not regret the Podium 2. I just recently got around to getting the rest of the stuff I needed(shorts, jersey, bottles+cages, flat kit, sunglasses) and took it on a 8 mile ride the other day. I had no problems, was pretty awesome. Cant wait to ride again!


Thanks for the feedback! Sounds like a great bike. I am going to Jensons to check the bike out tomorrow and see what they recommend for me. Keep enjoying it - I cant wait to start enjoying mine!


----------



## Hottody

Hi y2nicco, I look forward to hear how it goes for you! Wow, $900 for a Podium 3? NICE! I would say the Podium 3 may be a slightly better equipped bike than the Scatante, with a better frame! I did notice that the welds on the Diamondbacks are really very clean and well done! Better than the Scattante in my humble opinion. I did notice that the Podium 3 has a low spoke count, and many will say; bigger riders should go with a spoke count of at least 32 to help keep the wheel true. Of course, I would consult your local bike shop, LBS, on the subject. The forum is also a great place to ask questions and seek information!

It's great your going to Jenson! Try a few bikes and have fun with it, as most will tell you the "fit" of your new bike will be as important, if not more than the bike itself! My advice is get a bike that fits within your budget because you will likely want to get more gear, ie; helmet, shorts, jersey ect. 

Many will tell you go 105 if you can afford it because it's allot cheaper than upgrading components latter. that said, I believe a Tiagra is a solid reliable group set, especially for weekend riders that don't plan on big time racing! Also, note, that 2011 Tiagra is 9 speed as opposed to 2012 Tiagra which is 10 speed like 105. Not a huge deal, but something to consider. 

Find a bike, no mater what it is, that you will get excited about riding. May sound silly, but you should like the way the bike looks and makes you feel. Again, have fun...finding a new bike and researching the details of the bike, components and gear has been a blast for me.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Hottody said:


> Find a bike, no mater what it is, that you will get excited about riding. May sound silly, but you should like the way the bike looks and makes you feel. Again, have fun...finding a new bike and researching the details of the bike, components and gear has been a blast for me.


+1,000,000,000!!

That's the truth! Aesthetics plays a huge role in the enjoyment of cycling (and many other things, as well)- Someone who isn't into serious racing, probably wouldn't notice any performance difference between a $700 bike and a $2300 bike....but if they choose the one that they love (Love to look at; love to ride; love to sit on; love the feel of...) vs. one that's a "good bike", but which doesn't excite them emotionally.....that will make a HUGE difference, regardless of the price or weight, etc.

Sounds like a few people in this thread got some great deals on some fine bikes! 

Kudos to you guys, and ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Hottody

Good points SolitaryRider! I believe that I won't be racing, but I know how aesthetics play a role in my life. Even if you drive a crapy car, it feels better when it's clean! I just pruned, weeded and mowed my yard this morning! Afterwards, a took a few back back and thought, "that looks good"! 

I'm buying a bike within my budget that looks good to me, and gets me excited about riding! A good bike is like a good wine, it's one that good to you! 

Solitary, what are you riding?


----------



## SolitaryRider

Hottody said:


> Solitary, what are you riding?


:blush2: I have a $300 Mercier Galaxy SC2 from Bikesdirect...... :blush2:

I wanted something cheap, as I hadn't owned a bike for decades, and didn't know if I'd stick with it- or how I'd fare on these rural roads out here in the middle of nowhere, when I was used to riding in the city/suburbs when I was younger.....

Performance-wise, I'm very happy with this bike. 

I remembered when I was looking to buy, it seemed that a lot of the bikes I was looking at were only available in colors/schemes that didn't appeal to me. This bike is like a candy-apple green, and I love it. I was to the point where I was going to go for a slightly more expensive bike from the same website...but tyhe more expensive one was only available in white or black, or something...and just didn't appeal to me. 

I will likely upgrade next year, since I love cycling and am racking-up the miles....but I know that such is not a necessity- but just to improve asthetics. I know that going from this 25 lb. bike to say a 19 or 20 lb. one will likely make nowhere near the difference that me losing 25 pounds since i started riding, has made....

But I'll just be getting better aesthetics. Like, for instance, on my bike, the stem is really cheesy. For some reason, having a quality stem to look at, even though it will not make a dime's difference in the bike's handling...will just make me "feel" better..... Ditto the cheap-looking Sora shifters, with their cheesy plastic gear indicators and thumb tabs. They work just fine...no complaints.....but, having better quality ones would just be nice. Although it seems hard to justify spending maybe $1000 more for such things....I think the cumulative effect of having a nicer bike with nicer components will add up to an even better riding experience. (I've got my eye on the Motobecane Le Champs....)

I figure it's kind of like cars..... I love my 3/4 ton 4x4 extracab truck. Don't really "need" to drive it 90% of the time....could get by with a car that gets good gas mileage instead of 13MPG...but I just love driving the truck, and don't want to drive anything else. I love the way it drives; I love being seen in it (Probably doesn't impress anyone, as it's a '99...)..I love that it's big and tall and I can see over all the cars.....it's comfortable....it's just me...so I gladly spend more to drive something I love. (I'd even bought a little car that got good gas mileage a while back...but never drove the darn thing. It'd get me from point A to point B just fine, and cheaply...but it just wasn't me...and wasn't any fun...didn't give me that good feeling...wasn't something that'd make me say "That's beautiful" when I looked at it- I felt like a schlub driving it...I felt like a member of a herd that I didn't belong to, and that I'd be ashamed to be identified with)

Such things are important. I'd never go into debt to have a nice car or a bike or even a fancy house...but when it comes to things I can afford to buy outright, I try and get the ones I really like....and lucky for me, that does not mean the ones that are in vogue/popular or the most expensive.....

Well.....I'll bet this was more info than you ever wanted!

[Hottody: "I'll never ask HIM a simple question again!"]


----------



## LAW.S.T

SolitaryRider said:


> :blush2: I have a $300 Mercier Galaxy SC2 from Bikesdirect...... :blush2:
> 
> I wanted something cheap, as I hadn't owned a bike for decades, and didn't know if I'd stick with it- or how I'd fare on these rural roads out here in the middle of nowhere, when I was used to riding in the city/suburbs when I was younger.....
> 
> Performance-wise, I'm very happy with this bike.
> 
> I remembered when I was looking to buy, it seemed that a lot of the bikes I was looking at were only available in colors/schemes that didn't appeal to me. This bike is like a candy-apple green, and I love it. I was to the point where I was going to go for a slightly more expensive bike from the same website...but tyhe more expensive one was only available in white or black, or something...and just didn't appeal to me.
> 
> I will likely upgrade next year, since I love cycling and am racking-up the miles....but I know that such is not a necessity- but just to improve asthetics. I know that going from this 25 lb. bike to say a 19 or 20 lb. one will likely make nowhere near the difference that me losing 25 pounds since i started riding, has made....
> 
> But I'll just be getting better aesthetics. Like, for instance, on my bike, the stem is really cheesy. For some reason, having a quality stem to look at, even though it will not make a dime's difference in the bike's handling...will just make me "feel" better..... Ditto the cheap-looking Sora shifters, with their cheesy plastic gear indicators and thumb tabs. They work just fine...no complaints.....but, having better quality ones would just be nice. Although it seems hard to justify spending maybe $1000 more for such things....I think the cumulative effect of having a nicer bike with nicer components will add up to an even better riding experience. (I've got my eye on the Motobecane Le Champs....)
> 
> I figure it's kind of like cars..... I love my 3/4 ton 4x4 extracab truck. Don't really "need" to drive it 90% of the time....could get by with a car that gets good gas mileage instead of 13MPG...but I just love driving the truck, and don't want to drive anything else. I love the way it drives; I love being seen in it (Probably doesn't impress anyone, as it's a '99...)..I love that it's big and tall and I can see over all the cars.....it's comfortable....it's just me...so I gladly spend more to drive something I love. (I'd even bought a little car that got good gas mileage a while back...but never drove the darn thing. It'd get me from point A to point B just fine, and cheaply...but it just wasn't me...and wasn't any fun...didn't give me that good feeling...wasn't something that'd make me say "That's beautiful" when I looked at it- I felt like a schlub driving it...I felt like a member of a herd that I didn't belong to, and that I'd be ashamed to be identified with)
> 
> Such things are important. I'd never go into debt to have a nice car or a bike or even a fancy house...but when it comes to things I can afford to buy outright, I try and get the ones I really like....and lucky for me, that does not mean the ones that are in vogue/popular or the most expensive.....
> 
> Well.....I'll bet this was more info than you ever wanted!
> 
> [Hottody: "I'll never ask HIM a simple question again!"]


nice long answer, kinda like what I am going through now.
I keep changing my mind on what I reallt "need" or "want"


----------



## SolitaryRider

I guess it's a matter of what you're used to/comparison, too. I mean, compared to the single-speed boat anchors and department-store 10 speeds I had as a kid...this $300 BD bike is the best bike I've ever had...but after seeing all the bikes on threads like these.....I want a better one!


----------



## SolitaryRider

LAW.S.T said:


> nice long answer, kinda like what I am going through now.
> I keep changing my mind on what I reallt "need" or "want"


I think bikes are a lot like cars, in the sense that you never truly know what you have till you've lived with it for a while. Some people put a lot of emphasis on going to the LBS for test rides...and that can be a good thing... but I know that you don't REALLY get the feel of a bike until you've lived with it. [More so for inexperienced riders like myself]

I think too, that how one bike feels will also be dictated by what you're used to riding....

To me, I think one just gets used to what they have- anjd maybe over time, after owning several different ones, they hit upon one that just really stands out; one that really "clicks" with them. 

I'd imagine, for recreational riders, such as myself, the differences between bikes isn't even that critical- as long as they all fit well. Which is why I agrtee with Hottody, that getting what appeals to us is probably one of the biggest factors.


----------



## Hottody

I enjoyed reading your post. Great analogies you posted SolitaryRider! I bought an 2003 Saab Convertible used, because I could pay cash for it, and it made me feel good when I drove it! Like you, I'm sure others were not so impressed but it makes me feel good! Of course the relatives tell me I should have bought a Toyota or something along those lines, but I figured if I was going to spend around 7 grand for a car, I should enjoy it. For some, the enjoyment comes from a car like a Toyota that is practical and reliable. I suppose... like with a bike, one should find something that appeals to ones personal sensibilities. 

Your points are good... one can buy something that is inexpensive and or in budget and get more enjoyment then spending more money just because you can!


----------



## SolitaryRider

Thanks, Hottody!

You sound just like me....we can have some fun and get some enjoyment out of even the seemingly mundane aspects of our lives [A car is more than just transportation; a bicycle is more than just an exercise device]....and yet remain practical and keep a nice balance!

That Saab convertible does sound like a fun car.....especially if it's a stick! 

We only pass this way once......ya GOTTA get some enjoyment out of the things ya buy and the things ya spend a good deal of your time using! (The nice thing about paying cash for stuff, is that you tend to realize the value of money when you actually hand a pile of cold hard cash over to someone...so you tend to be more careful/put more thought into what you're buying. Toyotas might be decent cars...but I just can't imagine anyone getting excited about them! I've never yet heard anyone say "Gee, honey, I'll be glad to go to the store, it'll give me a chance to drive the new Corolla!" )


----------



## Hottody

Well quess what Solitary, my Sabb is a stick! And yes...that makes it so much more fun! To funny!


----------



## PJ352

Interesting thoughts here, so I wanted to comment on a couple...



SolitaryRider said:


> I think bikes are a lot like cars, in the sense that you never truly know what you have till you've lived with it for a while. *Some people put a lot of emphasis on going to the LBS for test rides...and that can be a good thing... but I know that you don't REALLY get the feel of a bike until you've lived with it. [More so for inexperienced riders like myself]*


I think both are true. Even to the inexperienced, test rides offer the opportunity to get a sense for the fit/ feel, ride and handling of a bike - albeit to a limited degree.

Still, I think the effort is worthwhile, because (if nothing else), it gives the consumer an opportunity to sift through the field and make an educated buying decision. S/he might not know every nuance of the chosen bike, but there's a chance the test rides gave them some insight on how it compared to others. 



SolitaryRider said:


> I think too, that how one bike feels will also be dictated by what you're used to riding....


IME there's no question this is true. My first 'serious' road bike was a mid-80's Bianchi Limited, with the requisite Italian race geo, thus twitchy handling. Between the tight handling, leather saddle and plastic bar tape, today's bikes ride like limo's, so when I read posts with members complaining about the ride quality of the current crop, I chuckle. It's all relative, as they say....



SolitaryRider said:


> To me, I think one just gets used to what they have- and maybe over time, after owning several different ones, they hit upon one that just really stands out; one that really "clicks" with them.


Generally, I agree. That Bianchi I mentioned was a tad too big for me, so it never felt quite right. That said, I don't think I got used to it as much as I lived with it. Settled, in other words. My next bike was a high end custom steel, and the overall differences in fit, ride and handling were stark.



SolitaryRider said:


> I'd imagine, for recreational riders, such as myself, the differences between bikes isn't even that critical- as long as they all fit well. Which is why I agrtee with Hottody, that getting what appeals to us is probably one of the biggest factors.


Aside fro aesthetics (which I agree carry a level of importance) the essentials of getting the right bike are it meeting a riders intended uses and matching the right geo to a given rider (fit). No 'buying up' is going to substitute getting those two right, so I often say I'd prefer riding a well fitting Sora equipped bike than an ill fitting DA equipped bike. 

Lastly, the term recreational riders is very broad. I know fairly casual recreational riders that log maybe 50 miles (or less) weekly, while the avid among us log a couple of hundred, plus. But truth be told, the differences even a few thousand (dollars) can make doesn't translate into 'that much' of a performance increase. So, as another poster mentioned, oftentimes it becomes a question of want versus need.


----------



## LAW.S.T

SolitaryRider said:


> I think bikes are a lot like cars, in the sense that you never truly know what you have till you've lived with it for a while. Some people put a lot of emphasis on going to the LBS for test rides...and that can be a good thing... but I know that you don't REALLY get the feel of a bike until you've lived with it. [More so for inexperienced riders like myself]
> 
> I think too, that how one bike feels will also be dictated by what you're used to riding....
> 
> To me, I think one just gets used to what they have- anjd maybe over time, after owning several different ones, they hit upon one that just really stands out; one that really "clicks" with them.
> 
> I'd imagine, for recreational riders, such as myself, the differences between bikes isn't even that critical- as long as they all fit well. Which is why I agrtee with Hottody, that getting what appeals to us is probably one of the biggest factors.


Oh dear, that means you might be immune to upgratis ?
I have unfortunately carried over some bad habits from building PCs so I am pretty fickle about parts


----------



## SolitaryRider

LAW.S.T said:


> Oh dear, that means you might be immune to upgratis ?
> I have unfortunately carried over some bad habits from building PCs so I am pretty fickle about parts


No, no! I'll likely upgrade to a better bike next year- if for no other reason, just to experience the difference. I think I'll have a good idea of exactly what I want, from having logged some miles on my cheapo bike. I just hope that after spending the moolah....I experience enough of a difference to think it was worthwhile......

Hey, I have a friend who's worth millions...and he rides a $149 Wal8Mart bike- so I feel like I'm ahead of the game with my $300 bike already!


----------



## SolitaryRider

PJ, I remember those steel bikes from the 70's and 80's..... I was almost going to buy a retro bike before I discovered BD. Glad I didn't, now! The differences between those bikes and today's bikes is a good illustration of how seemingly small differences add up to a whopping improvement. It's because of that, that I can imagine that maybe the difference between my cheapo bike and something like a le Champ might be about the same jump in quality. 

(It almost sounds like I know what I'm talking about, doesn't it? Well...I guess it must be from reading all of your posts!)


----------



## y2nicco

After going back and forth between the 2011 podium 2 for $600 or the 2012 podium 3 for $900, I opted for the former. The only problem is that the biggest size available in the 2011 model at this time is 58cm and being 6'3", that is slightly small. However, I think I could swap out the stem for a larger one and make up for the difference. 

One of the employees at Jenson's told me that people do that all the time so I am not too worried about it. Luckily, there is a carbon fiber Easton stem from a few years ago that is selling for $30 or so dollars (with a $200 msrp!!) so that should be a good upgrade 

The only thing is that I will probably end up buying it from Sportchalet, unless any of you have any good reasons for me to avoid a big box store like that. The only reason I opted for them is because I can get a 2 year service warranty for $40 which gives me four free tuneups and extends all the manufacturer warranties by 2 years... Seems like a good idea!


----------



## wilyrh3

*Diamondback bikes*

We have a new bike shop in Newton, Iowa that sells Diamondback bikes and took one for a 20 miles test ride and really liked it. I can't remember the exact model but it was a $1200.00 bike msrp and the shop owner said he would sell it to me for $950.00 I was interested in the bike but another store which sells trek had a deal going for new buys that allowed 12 months no interest with minimum monthly payments so..... money is the bottom line and I went with the 2011 Giant TCR Advanced. A big step up from the Diamondback AND the the no interest. I really wanted to keep the purchase local but...


----------



## SolitaryRider

wilyrh3 said:


> We have a new bike shop in Newton, Iowa that sells Diamondback bikes and took one for a 20 miles test ride and really liked it. I can't remember the exact model but it was a $1200.00 bike msrp and the shop owner said he would sell it to me for $950.00 I was interested in the bike but another store which sells trek had a deal going for new buys that allowed 12 months no interest with minimum monthly payments so..... money is the bottom line and I went with the 2011 Giant TCR Advanced. A big step up from the Diamondback AND the the no interest. I really wanted to keep the purchase local but...


You financed a BICYCLE? :shocked::yikes::eek6::frown2:


----------



## Hottody

*Podium 3*

I think you are absolutely correct in going with the bike that fits you well and the Podium 3 with Shimano 105 is AWSOME! This is all most amiture riders will ever need! As far as buying from the Big Box guys, I say go for it if this is the bike you want. 

Good luck, you are buying a fantastic bike with a really solid, good looking frame! Add the 105 components to the mix and you are getting A GREAT DEAL! Congratulations, and let me know if you need or want anymore feedback!


----------



## PJ352

SolitaryRider said:


> You financed a BICYCLE? :shocked::yikes::eek6::frown2:


When I look back on both the physical and mental benefits cycling has made on my life, I can honestly say I wouldn't hesitate to take out a loan to buy a bike if need be. 

As always, YMMV.


----------



## Hottody

That's cool, I would love to hear how and why you got into biking PJ352. What bike you bought, and your basic story. I know it's asking allot, but if you have time to write a couple paragraphs I'm sure allot of us new guys would be inspired I love to hear your story!


----------



## PJ352

Hottody said:


> That's cool, I would love to hear how and why you got into biking PJ352. What bike you bought, and your basic story. I know it's asking allot, but if you have time to write a couple paragraphs I'm sure allot of us new guys would be inspired I love to hear your story!


Appreciate the interest, but honestly, I've read far more inspiring stories here than mine.

Basically, at around the age of 27 and smoking for ~10 years I wasn't feeling great. Managed to quite smoking, but then gained about 25 lbs. and found that I wasn't feeling great (obviously, for a different reason). 

Decided that it was in my best interest to lose some weight and improve my cardio fitness. Since I was on my bike constantly as a kid, it seemed the logical choice. The rest (as they say) is history.

I'm ~40 lbs. lighter than I was back some 28 years ago and have been logging just shy of 6k miles annually for the last few years. Through the years, I've found that mental challenges cycling poses have been as beneficial to me as the physical. Thus, my comment that I'd finance a bike if need be.

BTW, I 'started' my adult fitness riding on my mid 60's Schwinn Continental, purchased new.


----------



## Hottody

Thank you Pj352. Very inspiring and great to know some of the details of your story.


----------



## wilyrh3

yeah, i financed a bicycle.


----------



## Defy

wilyrh3 said:


> We have a new bike shop in Newton, Iowa that sells Diamondback bikes and took one for a 20 miles test ride and really liked it. I can't remember the exact model but it was a $1200.00 bike msrp and the shop owner said he would sell it to me for $950.00 I was interested in the bike but another store which sells trek had a deal going for new buys that allowed 12 months no interest with minimum monthly payments so..... money is the bottom line and I went with the 2011 Giant TCR Advanced. A big step up from the Diamondback AND the the no interest. I really wanted to keep the purchase local but...


Good job on getting the bike you want! Or at least one that'll keep you happy. That's a great bike!!!!


----------



## y2nicco

Hottody said:


> I think you are absolutely correct in going with the bike that fits you well and the Podium 3 with Shimano 105 is AWSOME! This is all most amiture riders will ever need! As far as buying from the Big Box guys, I say go for it if this is the bike you want.
> 
> Good luck, you are buying a fantastic bike with a really solid, good looking frame! Add the 105 components to the mix and you are getting A GREAT DEAL! Congratulations, and let me know if you need or want anymore feedback!


How are you enjoying your R570? I saw it at performance the other day and it was very nice! I actually ended up buying a 2011 Cannondale Synapse 6 that I picked up from REI for 580 after using accumulated dividends. It was being clearanced and they gave me a proper fitting and determined what my size was, which made me more comfortable considering I was going to buy the Podium online without a fitting.

The bike will be ready for pick up next week and I am excited! I haven't found many reviews on that model but hopefully it works out  Plus, REI's guarantee is a big plus..

I look forward to hearing how your new bike is treating you!


----------

